# C corporation (Closed Corporation) & tax number together



## AlexVegas (2 mo ago)

Hi everyone!
Please advise, when you open a C corporation is the tax number provided together and will you get it automatically? How does this procedure work? I opened a C copr. company 5 weeks ago and still haven't received a tax number. Help me please!


----------



## MrNiceGuy (12 mo ago)

You have to apply to the IRS









Get federal and state tax ID numbers


Your state tax ID and federal tax ID numbers — also known as an Employer Identification Number (EIN) — work like a personal social security number, but for your business. They let your small business pay state and federal taxes.



www.sba.gov


----------



## AlexVegas (2 mo ago)

MrNiceGuy said:


> You have to apply to the IRS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but I need an SSN to apply for an EIN. I opened a C corp so I can get a tax number and be able to work until I get my SSN.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are physically present in the US (as your flag suggests) then you should have a US SSN as part of your immigration processing.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@AlexVegas -- As you can surmise from the previous posts, formation of a corporation is a "state" construct; whereas applying for a F.E.I.N. is a "federal" activity. You can apply for a tax ID here: IRS EIN Tax ID Number . There are quite a few legislative actions of late to make beneficial ownership transparent. 

With that said, most commercial "incorporators" do complete an an IRS form SS-4 to apply on their customers behalf: Site Index Search | Internal Revenue Service . If you formed the company yourself, you can actually fax the form in to expedite assignment of your new F.E.I.N. Cheers, 255


----------

